# Camping in Concan/Frio River



## Wildbuck007 (Jul 20, 2006)

We are making a trip to the Frio River next year during the Summer and looking to take the camper. I have a 29ft/30amp tongue pull trailer.

Does anyone have any suggestions for Campsites? I know I have Garner State Park but we have a group looking to stay in condos near 127/83 intersection so trying to be close to them if possible. Thanks for the advice in advance.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'll be watching for replies too! We got the same plan.We may go this fall.


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

Concan/Neals has sites available, or did last time I was there.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Frio Country in Concan has a few sites also. Other than that there is BECS (no river access), Parkview http://www.parkviewriversiderv.com/ and Nana's http://www.nanasrvparkonthefrio.com/


----------



## hudsonc (Sep 4, 2012)

Seven Bluff is great RV and cabin on river, closet to 83/127. Been staying there 10+ years. Up the river in Leaky at Frio Pecan Farms also good I hear but never stayed there. Seven Bluff is good about keeping everyone from getting too rowdy, better for families.


----------



## gnspeed (Jan 31, 2012)

Check out River Rim Resort i know they have cabins but think they have hookups also.


----------

